# Barbing, allergies or something else?



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Warning pic does not look nice. There is another mouse in with her they are both 1 years old now, the other mouse doesn't have anything wrong with her at all, and all of a sudden she has come up with this on the back of her head. It is slightly weepy. They are on sawdust bedding with home mixed food which includes bird seeds, nuts, hamster food and cat kibble. Any idea what this could be so I can treat it? Thanks. Sorry the focus is bad she won't hold still. Also they keep sneezing.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Sneezing probably caused by the sawdust rather than shavings changing to shavings may help the sneezing if it is not a respiratory infection, wound probably a bite from either cage mate or other insect and got infected.

Wound needs to be kept clean either with saline solution or pet antiseptic. Using an antiseptic cream formulated for animal use will help clear up the infection, but antibiotics would help with secondary infection.


----------

